

How does this compare to Arc? - jimbokun
http://clojure.sourceforge.net/
Requires a JVM.  But another Lisp with some interesting features.
======
icey
The fact that it's built on top of Java makes it hard to believe it's designed
to be a 100 year language.

<http://www.paulgraham.com/hundred.html>

~~~
zach
Now now, no need for a slur like "built on top of Java" just because it
compiles for the JVM rather than its own VM.

~~~
herdrick
Right, it isn't necessarily built on a core of Java; it's core might be Java
bytecode.

------
herdrick
"Extends the code-as-data paradigm to maps and vectors"

Really? How?

